# Eastern Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just received my insurance renewal, it's gone up by 9%, could have been worse.

When the EU was enlarged in 2004 it brought more scope for the more adventurous motorhomer.

With my insurers (Comfort/Norwich Union) Green Card cover for the following eastern European countries is now available.
Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Slovenia. Although not in the EU Green Card cover is also available for Bulgaria and Romania.

The camp sites in some of these countries are of a very poor standard or even non existence, don't let this put you off. Secure overnight parking is available in the TIR Truck Parks. http://www.iru.org/Publications/Welcome.E.html the standards vary considerably from just a dirt compound to a hostel/hotel with meals/showers/toilets and a tarmac car park.

Water and toilet emptying facilities are usually available as the long distances coaches often use the facilities. If you have all your own facilities and don't fancy wild camping they can be a cheap night stop.

The guide (in PDF form) covers 39 countries and has over 2200 secure parking areas listed. You will find the truck drivers are usually very friendly and ready to help, if we are looking for info or having problems with the local language look out for the Dutch drivers they are usually fluent in English and many other languages as well.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds good to me. We want a more off the beaten track type trip. Tried your link but which guide (in PDF form) do I need, sorry if I sound a bit dumb. Thank you in advance.

Any other comments or experience concerning these less popular areas.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Don. We are going to Eastern Europe next year so will try your link.

Rita


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Escaper said:


> Sounds good to me. We want a more off the beaten track type trip. Tried your link but which guide (in PDF form) do I need, sorry if I sound a bit dumb. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Any other comments or experience concerning these less popular areas.


Hi Escaper,

You want the "Truck Parking areas in Europe"

Have a look at 
http://www.magbaztravels.com/ 
http://www.pippins.me.uk/Romania/2004_index.htm

for some info on Eastern Europe

I'll send you a PM with some info on Turkey.

Don


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheers Don,  much appreciated.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A great post, thanks Don. Good information for future reference.


----------

